# Unwanted visitor



## Roy (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been after this visitor for some time. He was living under the ramp outside the back door. Just happened to have the long handled shovel handy.

Its a 5 foot brown snake, in the top 3 or 4 most deadly snakes in the world.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, respect Roy!!! If the beast had come close enough!! I just like to see those from a sure distance! Jean


----------



## swamprad (Nov 9, 2008)

Much, much worse than my tomato worm!


----------



## paphioland (Nov 9, 2008)

That is pretty scary.


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2008)

I know we gave Gilda (I think it was Gilda?) a hard time about killing a harmless garter snake, but there are allot of deadly snakes in Australia, and they often have regular daily moving patterns.

I think in this case it is best to dispatch the harmful guys when they end up close to someones home.

I used to work in the herpetarium in OK city and relocated rattlesnakes and copperheads for myself and others, but I wouldn't recommend that people not used to handling snakes try to catch and relocate venomous snakes. (May Steve Erwin rest in peace!)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 9, 2008)

Holy crap. Makes me glad I live in Canada where it's waaaaay to cold for anything like that to live.


----------



## Candace (Nov 9, 2008)

> Holy crap



Indeed!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 9, 2008)

Rick said:


> I know we gave Gilda (I think it was Gilda?) a hard time about killing a harmless garter snake, but there are allot of deadly snakes in Australia, and they often have regular daily moving patterns.
> I think in this case it is best to dispatch the harmful guys when they end up close to someones home.
> I used to work in the herpetarium in OK city and relocated rattlesnakes and copperheads for myself and others, but I wouldn't recommend that people not used to handling snakes try to catch and relocate venomous snakes. (May Steve Erwin rest in peace!)



 kill a harmless garter snake?  why ?
 kill this guy  :clap:
I'd leave it to the pros!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice creature!!! I like snakes!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2008)

swamprad said:


> Much, much worse than my tomato worm!


:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm assuming you mashed it! :viking:
did you smoke or barbeque the meat!?


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2008)

Skin, cut into chunks, roll in seasoned flower and fry in butter.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm jealous!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 12, 2008)

Blah. Okay, I'm totally grossed out now. Snake steak.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 12, 2008)

> =Yoyo_Jo;116984]Blah. Okay, I'm totally grossed out now. Snake steak.



You bet!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 13, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Blah. Okay, I'm totally grossed out now. Snake steak.


:rollhappy: Are you a vegetarian?
No sense in letting it go to waste- it was good for something!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2008)

Of all the animals I've et, rabbit is the most overrated. I had a friend visit and his girlfriend was grossed-out at eating duck. I told her to remember that "everything is food" and if the duck was hungry and came across her body it would eat her with relish!


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2008)

Rabbit used to be a staple of the Aussie diet in the past. Preparation and the cooking of can make or break it.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2008)

In some parts of the world humans dry snakes out of their blood and drink even the last drop of it, so that they can "gain strength". Later they cook it (barbeque) and eat it...!!!:evil::evil:


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 16, 2008)

Tastes like Chicken!!!

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2008)

"Tastes like snake!" 

Eric


----------

